# $1000 Snake Ranch Christmas Giveaway!



## SnakeRanch (Nov 20, 2012)

Greetings everyone,
We hope your season is progressing well.

This year we are getting into the festive spirit with a $1000 gift voucher for one lucky keeper.

*To enter is simple *
We have finally got around to launching a facebook fan page. 
_*Simply like and share the page*_ to automatically go into the draw. For those of you who don't have facebook just send an email to [email protected]

*The winner will be drawn at 8pm 20/12/12, and will be announced on Facebook, AustralianReptileForum.com and APS.
*
*To like and share us on facebook go here:
*Snake Ranch | Facebook

*To enter via email go here:
*[email protected]

Thank you all for your ongoing support and if you want to check out what's available at the Ranch simply click here:
http://www.snakeranch.com.au/price-list/

Thanks again and we hope to see you all very soon,

Regards,
The Snake Ranch Team


----------



## JrFear (Nov 20, 2012)

Woooohooooo =]


----------



## Stimm (Nov 20, 2012)

To share the page do we copy your facebook as a status or how do we share?


----------



## SnakeRanch (Nov 20, 2012)

Stimm said:


> To share the page do we copy your facebook as a status or how do we share?



Next to the 'Like' and 'Message' button, there is a drop-down menu; click that and select 'Share on my timeline'

Easy!


----------



## Stimm (Nov 20, 2012)

Learn something new everyday, thanks for that! Shared.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 20, 2012)

Just got the email through too, shared 
Thank you guys heaps for doing this


----------



## Kitah (Nov 20, 2012)

Is it possible to share something on fb when you are using a phone? My computer is down... I'm using android and accessing fb via the dolphein browser. 

And SR, you.guys are definitely going to make someone happy with the voucher, thats for sure!


----------



## Shaggz (Nov 20, 2012)

Shared and looking forward to a het Olive when I win lol 

Also where do I find the pics of the Red Bredli??


----------



## Marzzy (Nov 20, 2012)

Kitah said:


> Is it possible to share something on fb when you are using a phone? My computer is down... I'm using android and accessing fb via the dolphein browser.
> 
> And SR, you.guys are definitely going to make someone happy with the voucher, thats for sure!



Yes change the view to view as desktop view


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Nov 20, 2012)

What a great competition. Gee the pain of choice, what on earth do I pick.

Finally something worth getting on Facebook for.


----------



## Hyper (Nov 20, 2012)

I haven't used Facebook for ages, but liked and shared now 
So many things to choose from


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 20, 2012)

I agree Hyper, there is so many things to choose from this year (At Snake Ranch). I would love to get another snake but would also like to deck out my current enclosures that I am building for my snakes. Hmm Tough Choice


----------



## damian83 (Nov 20, 2012)

Liked and shared...


----------



## Rhyce (Nov 20, 2012)

Liked and shared. If i won i would get a pair of roughies. Always wanted a pair


----------



## traceylee (Nov 20, 2012)

Liked and shared 
Welcome to the world of FB!


----------



## JosPythons (Nov 20, 2012)

Liked and Shared........awesome Christmas Giveaway SR


----------



## frogboy77 (Nov 20, 2012)

would love to add some reptiles to my collection, awesome that sr are being so generous


----------



## wylie88 (Nov 20, 2012)

Liked and shared. What an awesome Christmas present for whoever wins.


----------



## Trench (Nov 20, 2012)

If we send an email and like and share on FB does it enter us twice 

- - - Updated - - -



Rhyce said:


> Liked and shared. If i won i would get a pair of roughies. Always wanted a pair



Same  they are awesome snakes


----------



## Snowman (Nov 20, 2012)

If I win ill sell the voucher for $200. Stupid WA import laws.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 20, 2012)

I shared the page to my timeline plus a couple of friends, is there a way to share the page to all of ur friends at the same time rather then going through each friend individually? can i share the page through the news feed? i dont know how to work fb very well lol


----------



## spinner_collis (Nov 20, 2012)

Shaggz said:


> Shared and looking forward to a het Olive when I win lol
> 
> Also where do I find the pics of the Red Bredli??



I want to see pics of these "Red Bredli" too!!


----------



## starr9 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have never been so excited in my life to, fingers crossed, win something!!!!!!!!!  Wow the amazing new friends I could have!!!!!! Its like Ive had billions of cups of coffee i cant sit still!!!!! Even if I dont win I cant wait to see what someone will get!!!!!! Im like a kid in a candy store atmo with unlimited $$!!!!!!!! SO MUCH EXCITEMENT RIGHT NOW!!!!!! Heheheheheeheeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## RedFox (Nov 20, 2012)

liked and shared... fingers crossed... no I just have to remember where I put the rabbits foot and the four-leafed clover


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Nov 20, 2012)

I "liked" and "shared" and I think I did it right. While I was doing the liking and sharing I added scales & tales magazine and my favourite footy team, the mighty parramatta eels 

It will be a very special Christmas for someone. Good luck to all.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Nov 20, 2012)

done!!! cant wait to spend my winnings on a rough scaled and diamond <3


----------



## sharky (Nov 20, 2012)

DONE! So excited! Can't wait to see who the winner is  Good Luck everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## JasonMini (Nov 20, 2012)

Done!
Thanks for the opertunity


----------



## Womagaunt (Nov 21, 2012)

SnakeRanch said:


> Next to the 'Like' and 'Message' button, there is a drop-down menu; click that and select 'Share on my timeline'
> 
> Easy!


Please pick me! please! please! please! please! please! please! please! please! Please! Please! Please! I have liked your page and shared it!!!


----------



## WomaBoy (Nov 21, 2012)

I liked and shared it !


----------



## SnakeRanch (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the overwhelming response, remember to LIKE and SHARE in order to enter.


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 21, 2012)

I liked an shared.. Now if you can just choose me so I can get my roughies we will be all set 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umbral (Nov 21, 2012)

WomaBoy said:


> I liked and shared it !


Yea but I like it more.


----------



## Hyper (Nov 21, 2012)

Umbral said:


> Yea but I like it more.


But I like it most


----------



## Marzzy (Nov 21, 2012)

SnakeRanch said:


> Thanks everyone for the overwhelming response, remember to LIKE and SHARE in order to enter.



I liked this to


----------



## Freakish13 (Nov 21, 2012)

Liked and shared... If i was you guys id stop looking at the list of what to get because ive already won this...HAHAHA


----------



## AussieReptiles10 (Nov 21, 2012)

What do we say in the email ?


----------



## SnakeRanch (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

Checkout our competition page for T&C's 

$1000 Xmas Giveaway - Snake Ranch

In the meantime, we've just updated our Facbook page with another 50 photo's...check 'em out!

Snake Ranch | Facebook

Enjoy!


----------



## Tipsylama (Nov 26, 2012)

Liked and shared, thanks for the great giveaway!


----------



## Marzzy (Nov 26, 2012)

How is the winner "drawn" ?


----------



## SnakeRanch (Dec 16, 2012)

Not long to go guys...

Remember to Like and Share in order to enter

HERE


----------



## reptalica (Dec 17, 2012)

If I won I would donate the money back to Snake Ranch to assist in research, development and welfare of all things herps. 



Grovel grovel ^^^^


----------



## Nellynake (Dec 17, 2012)

you would donate it back by buying some more snakes? haha


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 20, 2012)

Ha ha I would too, I will get a BHP and something else from there


----------



## Skelhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

Fingers crossed...no longer on Facebook but have emailed 

Good luck everyone and someone will be stoaked with their Present from Snake Ranch!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 20, 2012)

Agreed, good luck everyone


----------



## sharky (Dec 20, 2012)

Just hours away guys! I know Snake Ranch will choose a deserving keeper to win! Good luck everyone and I hope the winner enjoys their new friends


----------



## FAY (Dec 20, 2012)

When are they announcing it?


----------



## sharky (Dec 20, 2012)

Tonight at 8pm


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope I win. I'm super keen on a pair of roughies.  good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope I win. I'm super keen on a snake at all. Would be the best X'mas ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Anyway good luck everyone and congrats to whoever wins  

Can't wait till tonight..... so damn excited!!!


----------



## harlemrain (Dec 20, 2012)

Liked and shared  I've already spent it in my mind....


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 20, 2012)

All my fingers and toes are crossed, I would cross my pythons too but I love them too much! Lol jk


----------



## ubermensch (Dec 20, 2012)

If I've only ever bought one lotto ticket since turning 18 does that mean I've been saving up my luck so I can win this?
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 20, 2012)

Super Excited to see who wins!!!


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 20, 2012)

Pick me. Pick me. Pick me!!!!!
Nahh jokes (actually seriously do)
Pick a deserving owner who really want a snake and would love you guys forever if you chose me um I mean if you chose them 

Q: Snake ranch snake ranch on my computer screen. who is the most deserving of them all? 
A: ME!!!!

good luck everybody!!! luv ya snake ranch!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 20, 2012)

I am actually leaning toward a pair of Olives if I win, I love Roughies too but dont have my R2 licence 
Anyway I know Snake Ranch will pick the right person, but still, good luck to all. I too am excited and can't wait to hear the results, I am holding back a bit though because I normally dont win anything.
8pm hurry up


----------



## sharky (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm the same as you Ven_RBB...never won anything in my life so I'm trying not to get my hopes up  It would still be nice to win, I really want to get my dad a diamond to put a big fat smile on his face again 

- - - Updated - - -

I'm the same as you Ven_RBB...never won anything in my life so I'm trying not to get my hopes up  It would still be nice to win, I really want to get my dad a diamond to put a big fat smile on his face again


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 20, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> I'm the same as you Ven_RBB...never won anything in my life so I'm trying not to get my hopes up  It would still be nice to win, I really want to get my dad a diamond to put a big fat smile on his face again


That's really nice of you sharkyy, I kind of hope someone like yourself wins, even though I would really love to win but I dont have any family members that would want a snake or lizard, so I would just be spending it on myself


----------



## Tipsylama (Dec 20, 2012)

Am i really the only person that if i won would pick a bluey? lols


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 20, 2012)

Haha ^^^ I like their albino and melanistic blueys but snakes ftw!

@ Rbb & Sharkyy - I haven't won anything either. well except for the tiniest blue tongue bet. I would only be buying for my mum and my sister as the rest of the family aren't interested. Maybe a stimmie for my sister. I want to get my dad a diamond to scare the living daylight out of him. He'd just get annoyed though.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 20, 2012)

Wait will it be announced at 8pm EDST. I don't want to have to wait an extra hour for 8 EST or an hour and a half for NT time. Dam Australia and its multiple time zones.


----------



## Snapped (Dec 20, 2012)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 20, 2012)

Tipsylama said:


> Am i really the only person that if i won would pick a bluey? lols



I would love a Bluey but none of the rest of my family do, so that is a unfortunate no from me.

- - - Updated - - -



Bananapeel said:


> Haha ^^^ I like their albino and melanistic blueys but snakes ftw!
> 
> @ Rbb & Sharkyy - I haven't won anything either. well except for the tiniest blue tongue bet. I would only be buying for my mum and my sister as the rest of the family aren't interested. Maybe a stimmie for my sister. I want to get my dad a diamond to scare the living daylight out of him. He'd just get annoyed though.



Another nice person, my brother has a Bredli but doesnt want another snake, my dad has a spotted which he doesnt look after so I look after her, none of my other family are interested in reptiles 
If I won though, I would probably buy myself a nice snake and the rest of the money I would probably give it to someone on here, someone who deserves it I guess (Which would be really hard, lol).

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and good luck everyone, 17 minutes to go 
I'm not counting down at all 

1min 
lol I am counting down on facebook too


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 20, 2012)

Sad face


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 20, 2012)

Congrats heaps  to the winner, I will not post here as Snake ranch will but I am glad someone is happy


----------



## Reptilez123 (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## sharky (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm confused,,,,there is still like 20minutes to go in Adelaide....


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 20, 2012)

It was AEST - Snake Ranch Time - If you go to there facebook they have who won it


----------



## sharky (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't have facebook  Oh well, I'll wait


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 20, 2012)

All I will say is it was given to a Girl/Lady in QLD. This is just because you dont have facebook plus you are a nice person , sorry snake ranch if I spoil anything.


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 20, 2012)

Ipswich


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 20, 2012)

Congrats to the person! If she's on here can you tell us what you buy???? would love to know!!!!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah I wasnt going to say the locale xD
But yes it was Ipswich

- - - Updated - - -



Bananapeel said:


> Congrats to the person! If she's on here can you tell us what you buy???? would love to know!!!!



+1


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 20, 2012)

Still waiting for her to reply on FB


----------



## sharky (Dec 20, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS to random lady located in Ipswich, QLD! I'm sure you will treat your new friends like kings and queens


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 20, 2012)

maybe she's a really really nice person and wants to donate half to the poor? aka me


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 20, 2012)

If she doesn't reply soon there gonna have to choose person.


----------



## sharky (Dec 20, 2012)

Really? That sucks....I hope she replies, that would suck if I knew I'd won but lost it because I hadn't replied....


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 20, 2012)

Will they actually do that? NOOOOO!!! well unless it goes to me of course! haha nah jokes im being mean.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 20, 2012)

Marzzy said:


> If she doesn't reply soon there gonna have to choose person.



they may be in contact via pm or phone. not everyone goes on fb all the time, and it wouldnt be fair to redraw relatively immediately.


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol I was joking guys... Bahah


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 20, 2012)

tehe sooo funny 

nahh jokes you fooled me


----------



## sharky (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm such a dumb blonde.....Marzzy I thought you were telling the truth :/


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 20, 2012)

Couldn't help myself = S

Would of been good if it was true though...


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 20, 2012)

Marzzy said:


> Couldn't help myself = S
> 
> Would of been good if it was true though...



If only aye 
Unfortunatly that wouldnt really be fair.


----------



## Shaggz (Dec 21, 2012)

well there gos my dream of a Het Albino Olive :facepalm:


----------

